# My Profile issues



## Alex . (Aug 9, 2013)

If I click any of the links that take me to my profile/avatar/posts etc by the side of my posts, I end up on a profile page for 'alex109' instead of my own? It's happened since I joined the forum, and doesn't appear to happen when I click on other member's profile links.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder if the username "Alex ." is acting like a "wildcard"...

In otherwords, the space and period in the name is acting like a "catch-all" when the server is asked to find the profile page or posts with that name and the "Alex109" is the first result that comes up.

Just a thought


----------



## Alex . (Aug 9, 2013)

My thoughts, I wondered if the ' .' had something to do with it, I'll have to check if there is an option to change names or PM an admin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2013)

It should be possible for an admin to change the name. Would agree with the space acting as a wildcat for the username, however with the forum being a bit wacky these last few weeks you never know...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2013)

Its been discussed but Eric has been working and unavailable at the moment. We are aware and will try to fix as best we can as soon as we can.


----------



## Alex . (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me on this!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 19, 2013)

Unable to edit my profile, is this an issue now, or just me not finding the process.

Just askin.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2013)

I was able to edit my profile the other day. What are you trying to do?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I was able to edit my profile the other day. What are you trying to do?


His forum name "Alex ." is acting buggy in the links and it's most likely caused by the blank space and period at the end of his forum name acting like a "wildcard" in the server's database.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2013)

No, I meant Khan from Botany Bay.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Pop-Tart Khan?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2013)

Khan and his team..


----------



## Alex . (Dec 10, 2013)

Just to keep you posted, still not being resolved after my period of AWOL (Been under a heck of a lot of work recently as degree comes to a close!)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmmm, I think - as has been suggested - that maybe your username with the space and period is causing some trouble.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I was able to edit my profile the other day. What are you trying to do?



Who me?????
Wahtever it was.............. it has "heald itself"....... spooky.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Hmmmm, I think - as has been suggested - that maybe your username with the space and period is causing some trouble.



Seems to be the case, is there no way in which this can be changed? Perhaps the addition of some digits at the end - 92/2488?


----------



## Alex . (Dec 12, 2013)

Is there no way I could get it changed? With the addition of a few digits perhaps?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

I think only admins can do it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2013)

Will have them look into it.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you gents!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 22, 2013)

Any news regarding this, Chris? Pretty frustrating not being able to see liked posts/add friends etc...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2013)

Our Admin seems to be busy again. Please be patient.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep, just be patient, the team is aware of the issue and it will be fixed in due course.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 29, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Our Admin seems to be busy again. Please be patient.



Seems the moderators do 98% of the work round here...It's been since August, and knowing a name change is a simple procedure. I think I've been rather patient, considering the annoyance it is.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2013)

Alex,

Changing of a name can be easy that's true. But in the case your account has been merged with another one. It has to be split up again what isn't an easy procedure rather. And then , the editing of the name can be done. Unfortunately a such procedure has to be carried out by modifications made directly to the database using either the Admin's Control Panel or changing of the database code. Mods dodn't have an access to the server and the database. The only one who can do that is an Admin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2013)

And the Admin has been busy during the holidays - as we all have been. It has been since August but a _possible _solution has only been suggested recently. We are working on it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Seems the moderators do 98% of the work round here...It's been since August, and knowing a name change is a simple procedure. I think I've been rather patient, considering the annoyance it is.



We moderators can not make the change.

The Admin (like the moderators) have lives outside of the forum. We don't live and work here...


----------



## Alex . (Dec 30, 2013)

I appreciate the work you put in, and that it's the festive season and many are away from computers. I was by no means 'having a dig' at any of you moderators  The update and explanation is also appreciated, Wurger.


----------

